# constructing syringe dart



## kikko (Feb 4, 2015)

I need help attaching a syringe dart plug. One way is to create a plug is with synthetic hair to match this dart. I need suggestions on how to attach the hairs to the dart. I think feeding the hair through a funnel would allow me to wrap line around one end to secure it to the dart. I then use a smaller funnel that I glue the hair into. This allows me to reuse darts by detaching the smaller funnel and injecting air to pressurize the dart again.


----------



## kikko (Feb 4, 2015)

I know there are kids on this forum but to those who know about ballistics, any idea how these fly? I know a 1cc dart would fly farther than a larger cc dart but what kind of range can I expect? Given that I use out of a .50 caliber 8 foot carbon fiber blowgun with maximum volume flow. Any suggestions on how to improve range?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

What are you going to use it for ?


----------



## kikko (Feb 4, 2015)

treefork said:


> What are you going to use it for ?


I'm not asking you what the use is. I'm asking how to improve its design. If you have any relevant ideas, please let me know.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

.

.

.


----------



## kikko (Feb 4, 2015)

This board is rather slow. Here is a video for the basic idea behind constructing the air pressurized dart syringe. Ideally, I want to be able to project the dart farther than 20 yards so I decided to cut down on the cc/volume of the dart from 3cc to 1cc. Keep in mind that the ccs are doubled because you have to use two syringes to create a dart, one to contain the liquid and another to hold the pressurized air. I think that the ballistics will be off since the weight of the dart is not distributed evenly (liquid in front, air in back). I was thinking of using a heavier gas but then came across a chemically induced form of injection with sodium bicarbonate and acid found here. I am cautious to attempt this because no propellant can mix with my injectant. Any thoughts?


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a thought. Perhaps if you give us a few details on your planned project (objective) we will be less fearful that your intentions are pure evil and thus become more willing to contribute. Who knows?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

treefork said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> .


Cricket's chirping!!! Yeah, I know it's an old post, but I couldn't resist making a comment. :nurse:


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello Kikko,

I have to agree with treefork and neondog. What type of animal are you trying to put to sleep? I understand how the mechanism works from watching the videos. The vinegar and baking soda rig is stated to be used on Peccaries, a 44 to 88 lb. piglet type mammal. The 20 yard (60 ft.) range seems a bit ambitious for distance unless you plan to ambush said animal from a blind, or some other kind of ambush scenario. Keeping the propellant separated from the "sleepy juice" should be no problem with judicious application of the proper sealants to the two chambers. The use of the synthetic hair for the tail stage should work just fine, or you could use a long rolled cone. It may give greater stability. You will just have to experiment a little. If you feel the balance may be off by cutting down the rig, then maybe use small weights of some material to "re-balance" the rig. Either way, some testing is no doubt in order. Not trying to be smart with the reply, my friend, but this should get you in range of your elusive (and hopefully legal) prey. Good hunting.

I know this is a kinda' old post, but I would be curious as to how this worked out, if you try to get it working.

Cheers,

SSS


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

0
Find contentSend message

Group Registered Active Posts 5 Member Since 04-February 15 Last Active OFFLINE Feb 11 2015 08:05 PM

It appears he has been gone for three years now .


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

Yep. Might have been caught using the "improved" version. :nurse: Hehe!


----------

